
Productivity tool - Twitter in Excel - vj44
http://mit.edu/~victorj/www/blog/2012/08/06/Twitter-reader-in-Excel-with-Python-and-DataNitro/
======
biggfoot
How is this a 'productivity' tool? :P

~~~
simcop2387
It leverages the synergy of numerical analysis along with cloud networking
social circles to create a paradigm shift allowing for agile spreadsheet
management.

~~~
biggfoot
Ah yes ... suddenly it all makes sense. How could I have been so blind!

:)

------
karamazov
I'll be trying this out first thing in the office tomorrow.

------
chucknelson
Is there anything Excel _can't_ do? No. ;)

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Strictly speaking, this is with a Python plugin in Excel.

That said, Excel is pretty capable on it's own.

~~~
jurre
You could do this with VBa, you would want to poke your own eyes out
afterwards probably but it wouldn't be too hard.

~~~
ti86
I'm actually quite a fan of VBA (and VB6). It's incredibly fast to get
something working out of the door, and after all, that is what pays the bills.

I built an entire timesheet data collection system for a large organisation in
2000 using Excel+VBA in Office 2000. It wrote data in CSV format onto a
network share which was pumped into their AS400. It scaled quite happily
across 45000 (!) global users...

~~~
valgaze
Day later...<http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/08/grid-launch/>

------
TDL
Introduce this to analysts at IBanks & you will see productivity collapse.
Very interesting, I look forward to playing with it.

~~~
superprime
many, if not most, ibanks have twitter blocked.

------
sahilz79
Brilliant! now all one has to do is bypass the Firewall ACL rule that blocks
Twitter, and productivity will begin to sky rocket.

------
vecinu
I was about to ask why IronSpread was not used but I just realized they are
now one and the same!

